# 18" build (originally with mach5 IXL)



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

I had started with Mach5 IXL 18's - and built them into large vented enclosures (11cu ft each) - they did quite well - but I grew bass hungry and upgraded to the Mach5 UXL's. I recently threw away the larger vented enclosures and went with a smaller cubed/sealed.







































http://notbusy.com/18build.php - more pictures here

They were powered by a behringer 2500 - wired to 2ohms. They sounded excellent--the mach5's are well built. But as I mentioned, I moved to the UXL's and dropped the larger enclosures. That was pretty recent and that theater build is still underway...

two of them in the corners - built into the cabinet:


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Got an XBOX live friend who rocks 4 of those in his HT. they are amazing subs!!

2 LG Clone, 4 UXL-18 (Pi-18)..........

Good luck and love the pics!


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice - thats what I run them with as well--the LG Clone--hard to beat, 800$ shipped from sanway in China. Took it less time from china to here than some **** i order from california  14,000 watts of crazy power.


----------

